# Cat Bathing - Before and After.......



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

After..................


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

PMSL at the be4 picture, he looks so pissed off haha.

after pic he looks gorgeous, like a big fluff ball, excellent pics


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankoo, he's a she tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Thankoo, he's a she tho


oooopssss 

she is beautifull .


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely picture Chrissy!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankoo  will try and dig up some more from the archives, lol


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely looking cat in the after photos


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hahaha gorgous cat though


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

brilliant pictures!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh that's fantastic!!! My dirty bum puss is sat on my lap now trying to stop me type, he has seen the pics and is all the more determined not to be washed!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

pmsl ist pic looked like me today after having dogs 
but still look as good as 2nd pic after doing my hair think i need help


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

PMSL those are hilarious - the look in her eyes says it all really !!!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

lol @ saynomore - excellent piccies hun!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

ChrissyThats cruel-and posting it tooFab pics though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol great pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

She'll hate you for posting that picture


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

BEFORE....



















AND AFTER



















And now she is big!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love em NicolaShe looks like she didn't mind too muchWhat did you use-Miracle growLol


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

LOL!

I used cherry scented 'Grumpy Fairy' shampoo.
No - she didn't seem to mind.
That litter rolled around in their food and got caked in it so had to have regular baths.


----------

